# Riding lawn mower conversion, help sourcing components.



## Triangles95 (Jul 18, 2008)

I may have a chance to get a free riding lawn mower that doesn't run. I am knowledgeable with mechanical stuff and electrical stuff. However My knowledge of available motor types and controllers is limited at best. My design goals in order of importance is efficiency, cheap, and simple (spend where I can eliminate maintenance items). To me this means two direct drive motors for the blades on the deck. and if I can find an electric motor / drive axle assembly for the rear. Barring that I would settle for a motor driving the rear axle via chain/sprocket. 

I can figure out the battery part myself. I was thinking at least 48V maybe 72V or more. But the voltage is really going to be determined by motors/controllers selected. 

In my limited searching so far I stumbled upon kits available from https://electriclawntractor.com/ The rear axle / motor assembly he has would be idea. Although it looks like this route would would eliminate the ability to occasionally have fun (ie goes a bit faster than I should on a riding mower) when the mowing deck is off. The motors he has in his kits look way too tall for my preference. 

My initial thoughts are two blade motors (maybe with no controller?) and a cheap simple DC motor/controller for the drivetrain. A golf cart rear axle/motor/gearbox and controller shoehorned onto the mower almost sounds like it would be too easy and simple for the drivetrain. I don't even know where to start looking for that. I think I would almost need a donor cart which I probably couldn't find at a reasonable cost.

Anyway I'm looking for an education here. Any suggestions, references, sources for components, etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------

